# How to counter nute lock out?



## Surfer Joe (Nov 15, 2014)

I was noticing a lot of odd leaves on my plants with all sorts of defects. Almost all of the plants have something looking off in their leaves.
I have them in soil and feed them with nutes and water at pH 6.2-6.5 always, so I tested the runoff and found it was pH 5.9.

They are near the end of their time before harvest 2-3 weeks. How can I get their soil pH up enough so that they can take in some nutes again?
I have started watering with straight tap water, which is pH 7.4 here, but should I push the pH higher so that it neutralizes the soil pH better?
Would it be ok to water with pH 8 water?
Thanks for any advice. I am worried about how this will harm their potency and yield.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 15, 2014)

Don't try to get the water that high. you are in soil growing so I would recommend that you get some dolomite lime (*not* Hydrated lime) and put about 1Tbsp per 2 gal of soil. The lime will buffer the soil so that the pH is better and it will give the plants a shot of magnesium and calcium which may be helpful at this point. You can pour in onto the top of the soil around the plant, staying 4"-6"" away from the stem, then work into the soil some before the next watering. Doing this one time will carry you until the end.

Then for the next grow, mix it into your soil before setting the plants into it at 2Tbsp per 2 gal of soil. That should carry you most of the way through the grow, with only having to add a little more about halfway through flower.


----------



## Wetdog (Nov 15, 2014)

:yeahthat::goodposting:

The pH of ANY liquid has at best only a temporary effect of a soils pH.

The soil however will bring a liquid to its pH (the soils), in fairly short order and that's what's important, the soils pH.

This is why you want dolomite lime (1cup/cf). It will buffer the soil to a pH of just under 7.0, usually ~6.8 or so. This in turn will bring any liquids pH to the same 6.8-7.0.

I do not pH any liquids and apply stuff from 5.9 to over 8.0 with no ill effects. I took the batteries out of my meter 2 years ago and haven't used it for over 3 years. There is simply no need with a well limed soil. BTW, the pH of dolomite is 7.0 or so.

Just consider, do farmers pH thousands of gallons of irrigation water or, simply lime their fields to get the soils pH right?

pHing stuff is for hydroponics, not soil grows. For soil grows pHing irrigation water is a bad combination of stoner science and internet myth.

It might be a bit late for this grow, lime takes a couple of weeks to become effective and is usually added to the soil mix before planting, but lasts all season (usually). It still wouldn't hurt to add some to your plants as *Hushpuppy* suggested.

It's ~$4.50 for a 40lb bag at HD or Lowes. Simple. Cheap. Effective.

Wet


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 15, 2014)

Great posts you peeps. 

Joe, i grow organic and I think it is because i am lazy. I don't have to ph anything that way. Just wanted to add that. Mojo for your finish.


----------



## Surfer Joe (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone.
Would flushing the soil with a flush like canna flush help to improve the soil's pH or remove whatever acidic residue is causing the soil to have lower pH?
I used canna terra pro soil in this grow, and I remember reading that it had a soil pH of 5.8 to 6.2, so it may just be the natural pH of that soil.
I will be sure to add some dolomite lime next grow and test the soil pH before starting out.
I am having trouble finding some dolomite lime in my area and was wondering if the hydrated lime could work instead?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 16, 2014)

I definitely would not flush unless you have been using all chemical nutrients for feeding. I don't think your issue is all that bad to overcome. I think all you need to do is get the pH up where it needs to be so that the plant can make total use of the nutrients that are available. I wouldn't use hydrated lime myself because it is mostly calcium which can cause other nutrient lockouts. Hydrated lime is good for lawns but not ffor MJ. Go to the local hardware stores and ask for Espoma Lime. I know both Home Depot and Lowes carry it year round. It may not help much with supplying magnesium but it will buffer the pH in the soil pretty quick, and being that it is toward the end off the grow, it won't need much.


----------



## Surfer Joe (Nov 16, 2014)

Are the canna terra vega and terra flores considered chemical nutes?
I have been following their online feeding guide and using the vega and flores nutes as well as the rhizotonic, cannazym, and canna boost and some pk 13/14 for a while during flowering.
This is a sample of some leaves from two of the plants. There are other defects as well on other leaves. 

View attachment leaves.jpg


----------



## stonedagain714 (Dec 4, 2014)

bump---i know nothing about diagnosing plant problems--i usually end up over thinking things and messing up so you dont want my advise


----------

